# Whitecap resort in Wisconsin???



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Anybody????


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

*Was there yesterday*

Whitecap is good. Way bigger then Granite or anything else in MN/ WI (except maybe Lutsen) and is rarely busy. I have never waited for a chair more than 2/3 chairs and that includes holiday saturdays, or valentine's day, like yesterday. 

Most importantly they get lake effect snow (a foot yesterday) and nobody touches the glades- so tear em up, just know what buried rocks look like before trying to cut a drift. 

Not much for a park- a few rails, a few small jumps, but snow makes it worth the trip. St. Albans (dbl bk) has some nice rock drops on it, but you gotta hike out from the bottom and it gets moguled out when there isn't any powder-making the drops tough. 

Hope this helps, post more if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome that's what I'm looking for... I'm not big on the terrain parks anymore but I love riding trees and looking for rock drops.:thumbsup: Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

*Size*

Hey, hope it isn't too late, but I never realized how big granite was now, having not been there in almost ten years. My guess is Whitecap is comparable in size, but the terrain is more interesting at Whitecap. Plus, it doesn't require artificial snow so you can tear up the trees without worrying about destroying your board. Obviously, we're not talking about the Vail glades here, but if you like a couple hundred feet of fresh turns in the otherwise non-existent, knee-deep Midwest powder, Whitecap is a good spot for you. 

Can you go into the trees at Granite now? 

I saw your other posts on the subject and sounds like it might be decent if they had any snow.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok cool thanks for the update. Yeah Granite is pretty big but I think Whitecap has more skiable acres from what I've read. I'm really looking for the better terrain than anything, I love riding the trees, rocks, and the powder would just make it better. My friend was up there, GP, 2 weeks ago and said he did some woods riding but there wasn't much pow just here and there but still deep enough not tear up the board. You can pretty much always ride the woods but alot of the time it is on packed trails but I have been up there twice in knee deep which was cool.


----------



## pcpgopher (Feb 15, 2010)

Whitecap is old school big snow country (Hurly, WI/Ironwood, MI snow belt area). no frills, which can be kinda cool. just check out the mtn snow haus for its true flavor. check out the mega high double chair betwn peaks for its flavor (probably a foot a so below code max height, its skeetchy!) good terrain, good lake effect snow which makes this place worth the drive up. stop by indianhead for day 2, longer groomer runs than whitecap with some good snow this year and good terrain as well no doubt


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

We thought about Indianhead but heard the terrain at Whitecap is better, what's your preference between the two?


----------



## pcpgopher (Feb 15, 2010)

*re:*



Hurricane said:


> We thought about Indianhead but heard the terrain at Whitecap is better, what's your preference between the two?


go for Whitecap then. they are two totally different ski areas. Indianhead you've gotta be content with groomers, good groomers, but groomers nonetheless. Indianhead does have terrain off to one side of the mtn that is more challenging and natural moguls, etc, but its trees are not thinned in the least. i think you can find more backcountry-style challenging terrain at Whitecap, but it's definitely smaller vertical for sure than indianhead. 

my pick on where i would go btwn the two totally depends on who i go with; apples and oranges kind of comparison, can't really put my finger on which one i prefer.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, sounds like we'll be doing Whitecap.


----------

